# New Midlothian Shawl Knitting Pattern



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi again! I just published another new pattern called Midlothian, a classic top-down triangle that is a fun-to-knit sampler of three progressively lacier stitch patterns. The shawl works up quickly in DK weight, but I designed it so that it is very easy to customize for any size and weight.

I am really excited about the special centered picot bind off that finishes Midlothian. I was always reticent to use a widely spaced picot bind off on a top-down triangle, since with the standard picot bind off, the picots straddle two stitches and so do not align with most lace patterns. Using this centered picot bind off allows the individual picots to align perfectly with the lace pattern above it and center spine stitch. And it is very easy to adapt to align with just about any stitch pattern, so can easily be substituted for a standard picot bind off for any of your future picot bind off needs!

The pattern has both charts as well as written instructions for those of you who prefer not to use charts.

Size: 71 x 33" (180 x 184 cm)
Yardage:	Approximately 650-700 yds (594-640 m) of DK weight, yardage range based on average test knitter data

The pattern is $6.50 and is available on Ravelry here: https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/midlothian-2

Midlothian can be purchased Buy 1 Get 1 Free through November 30, 2021, as part of my month-long BOGO event. Info about the BOGO checkout process can be found on the page linked above, which also includes a link to all available BOGO patterns, since you want to be sure to pick up your freebie! (If you prefer to not buy on Ravelry, please message me here and you can buy from me directly via PayPal.)


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

lovely


----------



## grannybell (Mar 12, 2013)

That is a beautiful shawl.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Such a lovely pattern.


----------



## susanstamps (Feb 23, 2017)

Gorgeous ????


----------



## Grandmaknitz (Oct 15, 2015)

It is stunning! I've purchased and downloaded. Thank you for the BOGO offer. Hopefully will give it a try after the holidays as a present to myself.


----------



## mrscolumbo (Aug 7, 2019)

You designed this? Amazing! My attempts are just that. So talented and I love the pattern, especially like the red one. Maybe I'll learn to knit one day....


----------



## cwbyfns8329 (Jul 9, 2018)

Very pretty!


----------



## cwbyfns8329 (Jul 9, 2018)

Very pretty!


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Hi again! I just published another new pattern called Midlothian, a classic top-down triangle that is a fun-to-knit sampler of three progressively lacier stitch patterns. The shawl works up quickly in DK weight, but I designed it so that it is very easy to customize for any size and weight.
> 
> I am really excited about the special centered picot bind off that finishes Midlothian. I was always reticent to use a widely spaced picot bind off on a top-down triangle, since with the standard picot bind off, the picots straddle two stitches and so do not align with most lace patterns. Using this centered picot bind off allows the individual picots to align perfectly with the lace pattern above it and center spine stitch. And it is very easy to adapt to align with just about any stitch pattern, so can easily be substituted for a standard picot bind off for any of your future picot bind off needs!
> 
> ...


Oh, Dee! That is _stunning!!!_ :sm06:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I will have to wait until next paycheck. Got a bit wild with potential squishy mail acquisition ????


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Grandmaknitz said:


> It is stunning! I've purchased and downloaded. Thank you for the BOGO offer. Hopefully will give it a try after the holidays as a present to myself.


Thanks, I'm so glad you like it! And also thanks for purchasing it, that is greatly appreciated. :sm01:


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

mrscolumbo said:


> You designed this? Amazing! My attempts are just that. So talented and I love the pattern, especially like the red one. Maybe I'll learn to knit one day....


Thanks so much for your kind words. I should have posted a full picture of the red shawl. That color is really amazing, so rich. And I didn't really learn to knit until the year I turned 50, so it's never too late, that's for sure!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

TammyK said:


> Oh, Dee! That is _stunning!!!_ :sm06:


Thanks Tammy!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## backtoit (Mar 25, 2017)

Wow! Your designs are amazing. I’ve made a few and your instructions are perfect. Thank you for another beauty.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Absolutely stunning!


Thanks!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

backtoit said:


> Wow! Your designs are amazing. I've made a few and your instructions are perfect. Thank you for another beauty.


Thank you back for such kind words. It's always lovely to hear that people are happy with the results when they knit my patterns, that's what it's all about!


----------



## tobo11 (Apr 1, 2017)

Wow! That's gorgeous.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Very nice! Great combination of stitch patterns, and I love the centered picot.


----------



## ckhanson (Jan 16, 2014)

TammyK said:


> Oh, Dee! That is _stunning!!!_ :sm06:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

As always.....your choice of color, your beautiful patterns, and your expert knitting....nothing short of gorgeous.


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

You did it again! Wow! Love love love it! But I tend to say It each and every time!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

AWESOME!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Gorgeous, gorgeous and more gorgeous!!! You also have a BOGO sale going on!! Thanks!!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Wow! That is stunning!!


----------



## dcgmom (Jul 3, 2019)

It is beautiful as are your other patterns. Thank you for the link


----------



## knitwitty (Feb 6, 2013)

Awesome. Your designs are gorgeous!


----------



## wendyinwonderland (Dec 28, 2013)

Your work is perfection. Lovely colors together also.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

It's beautiful!


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

it is gorgeous!


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks Dee! Another stunning shawl from you. I love the orange/gold colour. Amazing!


----------



## pazzanop (Feb 16, 2017)

This is exquisite. I'm not normally a shawl person but I might make an exception for this one. Just gorgeous!


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Beautiful shawl. I'd be interested in why you named it 'Midlothian' - as I live in Midlothian, Scotland!


----------



## mahalo (Jun 25, 2013)

Both beautiful and stunning!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

mikebkk said:


> Very nice! Great combination of stitch patterns, and I love the centered picot.


Thanks Mike! I noticed our shawls were sitting next to each other on Ravelry yesterday. Always nice to see your lovely work as well!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

lil rayma said:


> As always.....your choice of color, your beautiful patterns, and your expert knitting....nothing short of gorgeous.


Thanks so much, what a nice comment, and much appreciated. :sm01:


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

cinknitting said:


> You did it again! Wow! Love love love it! But I tend to say It each and every time!


You always make me smile. With gratitude, hugs to you!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

KnitNorth said:


> Thanks Dee! Another stunning shawl from you. I love the orange/gold colour. Amazing!


Thanks, it is a gorgeous color. I love a good gold, one of my favorites, and it's a color that always photographs well. The color in person changes a lot depending the light, but outside, it was much more yellow than inside, where it's a bit spicier!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Between my flash drive collection and the 2-10 designers I don’t think I will lack for patterns! My near 5,000 yards of alpaca/merino/acrylic arrived in the past few days and I have to wait until I get paid again for the cardboard tubes to wind all of the yarn coming in!????


----------



## darbync (Mar 17, 2017)

That is beautiful.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

spinninggill said:


> Beautiful shawl. I'd be interested in why you named it 'Midlothian' - as I live in Midlothian, Scotland!


Thanks! I was playing my mountain dulcimer, letting the music I'd been playing for years flow through the fingers without really thinking. Then I started playing Flowers of Edinburgh, one of my favorites. I was considering calling the shawl that, but then noticed on Ravelry that there were a gazillion shawls called Edinburgh. I knew that Edinburgh was in the county of Midlothian, plus we have a town called that here in Virginia, not that very far from me. There was something about the design that seemed to fit with that name--it's a musical sounding word to me--and Midlothian it became.


----------



## Traveling (May 31, 2017)

beautiful, absolutely gorgeous


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Between my flash drive collection and the 2-10 designers I don't think I will lack for patterns! My near 5,000 yards of alpaca/merino/acrylic arrived in the past few days and I have to wait until I get paid again for the cardboard tubes to wind all of the yarn coming in!????


5000 yards!!!! How did it come about that you ended up with that much yarn!!!??? Is it in cones? I need details! All different colors? My curiosity is piqued!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

pazzanop said:


> This is exquisite. I'm not normally a shawl person but I might make an exception for this one. Just gorgeous!


That is so nice to hear! Thanks! I know a lot of people don't consider themselves shawl people, I sure didn't at one time. But then I started knitting them, and although it felt a bit odd at first, I started wearing them. And then discovered how useful and versatile they were. I wear them in the house, outside, with a tee shirt, i get more wear out of them then even a sweater now. Different strokes, of course!


----------



## jditlin (Mar 13, 2011)

Love it!!!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

stevieland said:


> 5000 yards!!!! How did it come about that you ended up with that much yarn!!!??? Is it in cones? I need details! All different colors? My curiosity is piqued!


Just the one color. Didn't want to cite other website links outside of pm or email if it isn't the OP link.


----------



## littlewind53 (Apr 25, 2011)

I am not a fan of triangle shawls, but I do really like this one, maybe because of the different textures and stitches! I love the finished result!


----------



## littlewind53 (Apr 25, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Thanks! I was playing my mountain dulcimer, letting the music I'd been playing for years flow through the fingers without really thinking. Then I started playing Flowers of Edinburgh, one of my favorites. I was considering calling the shawl that, but then noticed on Ravelry that there were a gazillion shawls called Edinburgh. I knew that Edinburgh was in the county of Midlothian, plus we have a town called that here in Virginia, not that very far from me. There was something about the design that seemed to fit with that name--it's a musical sounding word to me--and Midlothian it became.


I love the back-story on the name you chose.


----------



## Londonlady (Aug 22, 2017)

Absolutely stunning, as always.


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Beautiful shawl!


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

What a beautiful pattern. I like how it is lacy but has visual substance built in too. Hm, does that makes sense? Really nice!


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Breathtakingly beautiful. You certainly are both talented and have an artist's eye.


----------



## katrapp (Mar 21, 2013)

Love it, It is a great sized shawl.


----------



## flightpath (May 4, 2014)

Londonlady said:


> Absolutely stunning, as always.


I’m curious. Did you pick up this thread from “recommended Reading?” Did you notice that it was from last year? Not knocking anything. Always happy to see one of her designs. 

I’m just working on a theory that one of the reasons we are seeing more older threads in the mix is due to the “Recommended Reading” category that has been added and appears at the bottom of pages. The algorithm that populates that category puts lots of older threads there. 

Thanks for any light you might be able to shed. 😊


----------



## Sugarbooger (Mar 15, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Hi again! I just published another new pattern called Midlothian, a classic top-down triangle that is a fun-to-knit sampler of three progressively lacier stitch patterns. The shawl works up quickly in DK weight, but I designed it so that it is very easy to customize for any size and weight.
> 
> I am really excited about the special centered picot bind off that finishes Midlothian. I was always reticent to use a widely spaced picot bind off on a top-down triangle, since with the standard picot bind off, the picots straddle two stitches and so do not align with most lace patterns. Using this centered picot bind off allows the individual picots to align perfectly with the lace pattern above it and center spine stitch. And it is very easy to adapt to align with just about any stitch pattern, so can easily be substituted for a standard picot bind off for any of your future picot bind off needs!
> 
> ...


Work of art


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Between my flash drive collection and the 2-10 designers I don’t think I will lack for patterns! My near 5,000 yards of alpaca/merino/acrylic arrived in the past few days and I have to wait until I get paid again for the cardboard tubes to wind all of the yarn coming in!????


i think I'm missing something. Why do you need cardboard tubes to wind the yarn? Can't you wind it into balls or cakes?


----------



## Latte with Yarn (May 18, 2019)

stevieland said:


> Hi again! I just published another new pattern called Midlothian, a classic top-down triangle that is a fun-to-knit sampler of three progressively lacier stitch patterns. The shawl works up quickly in DK weight, but I designed it so that it is very easy to customize for any size and weight.
> 
> I am really excited about the special centered picot bind off that finishes Midlothian. I was always reticent to use a widely spaced picot bind off on a top-down triangle, since with the standard picot bind off, the picots straddle two stitches and so do not align with most lace patterns. Using this centered picot bind off allows the individual picots to align perfectly with the lace pattern above it and center spine stitch. And it is very easy to adapt to align with just about any stitch pattern, so can easily be substituted for a standard picot bind off for any of your future picot bind off needs!
> 
> ...


Beautiful!!!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

IndigoSpinner said:


> i think I'm missing something. Why do you need cardboard tubes to wind the yarn? Can't you wind it into balls or cakes?


Because of my current paper towel dispenser…it allows me to keep pulling on the spindled thread/yarn until the project or the stuff on the spindle gets used up. Also quality control for snarls that seem to creep up in the skeins.


----------

